# Fav Movies



## Rehman (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Guys I love the movie "Day after Tomorrow" please you can also share here about your fav movies. Thanks


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have several personal favorites. Choosing one would be almost impossible. These are just a few movies which I tend to catch just about anytime I see them on.

State Fair (1945)
Royal Wedding
Great Escape
Stalag 17
Battle of the Bulge
Tom Horn
Stand by Me
The Enforcer
Dead Pool


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Apollo 13

The Right Stuff

Dirty Harry series

Clint Eastwood's Spaghetti Westerns

Casablanca

Anything with John Wayne just to name a few


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

These are my favorites... as opposed to what I think are the best. The best movies ever made aren't necessarily the ones you'd watch over and over.

_The Blues Brothers
Young Frankenstein
Guys and Dolls
Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
Dreamgirls
Tron_


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Fast & The Furious

The Guardian

Over The Top

Rocky 4

Terminator 2

I could go on and on but I really like all of them.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Good question, Ive never thought about a favorite movie.......

Star Wars series

James Bond series

Almost anything that relates to WWII


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Contact
Field of Dreams
Blues Brothers
Bull Durham
Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day (slap)
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Wizard of Oz


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LOTR (ROTK, if I had to pick just one)
Shawshank Redemption
Tombstone
Braveheart


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Heres Mine:

Saving Private Ryan

Forrest Gump

Cloverfield

Eurotrip

300

Day after Tommorrow


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

a few off the top of my head...

Shawshank
Gladiator
Braveheart
Tin Cup
and yes, Caddyshack. Gunga ga lunga.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Couple more for my list:

Shawshank Redemption
The Sting
Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

In roughly this order:

Dr Strangelove
Amadeus
The Right Stuff
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Schindler's List
Jaws
20000 Leagues Under the Sea (Disney)
Das Boot
To Kill a Mockingbird 
King Kong (30's version)

Honorary Mention:

Alice In Wonderland 

--- CHAS


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

My top 10 faves.
Scarface
Tombstone
James Bond franchise
Up In Smoke
The Good,The Bad and The Ugly
The Green Mile
The Shawshank Redemption
Star Wars franchise
Dirty Harry franchise
The Dark Knight


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Frequency
The Game
South Park:BLU
The Shining
Full Metal Jacket
The Patriot


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Shaw Shank
Up in Smoke, Corsican Brothers
The Gauntlet
Jaws 
Lord of the Rings Tril
300
Jerry McGuire
Dirty Harry "feelin' lucky punk"
Chisom Trail
The Matrix Tril
....I could go on and on...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In no particular order:
Casablanca
North by Northwest
Charade
Matrix trilogy
The Harry Potter series
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
The 3 original Star Wars
Clooney's Oceans series
The Sting
The Bond movies
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Beverly Hills Cop 
True Lies
Bullitt'
All the President's Men
Indiana Jones series
African Queen
Romancing the Stone
The Enemy Below
Hunt for Red October
The Jack Ryan movies

Animated movies:
Finding Nemo
Monsters Inc.
Ice Age 1 & 2

Actually, I could go on and on. I'm sure I've forgotten many movies I really enjoyed. I've left out musicals and many comedies I enjoyed over the years. I'd have to include most Harrison Ford movies, Clint Eastwood, Redford, Paul Newman, some Schwarznegger and Mel Gibson flicks,


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Rehman said:


> Hi Guys I love the movie "Day after Tomorrow" please you can also share here about your fav movies. Thanks


True Romance with Christian Slater.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> Frequency
> The Game
> South Park:BLU
> The Shining
> ...


Which The Patriot? The one with Steven Seagal or the one with Mel Gibson?


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

shaw shank

indy franchise 

star wars franchise and Better off dead ( I want my 2 dollars):hurah:


----------

